# Trifecta aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa++++++++++++++++



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds awesome. thanks for the info. it would definitely be nice to have a little more pep lol


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> sounds awesome. thanks for the info. it would definitely be nice to have a little more pep lol


More pep., better mpg's and stock driveability . how can you beat it?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Sport mood, eco mood??? Is your car moody?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> More pep., better mpg's and stock driveability . how can you beat it?


It certainly is the best bang for your buck mod. You're not going to see those gains (from $500) on anything else. 

I've never got an ECU tune before and I'm gonna stick with mods that I know for the time being (at least until the warranty is up).


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Sport mood, eco mood??? Is your car moody?


Very moody


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you enjoy it man. Take it to the track this spring and let us know how she does!


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Sport mood, eco mood??? Is your car moody?


yes 2 different trans setting. calm and angry


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> It certainly is the best bang for your buck mod. You're not going to see those gains (from $500) on anything else.
> 
> I've never got an ECU tune before and I'm gonna stick with mods that I know for the time being (at least until the warranty is up).



this is my first boosted car and ecm tune also. i was always a i/h/e and other bolt on. but when the cruze debuted i knew there was simple potential


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Glad to hear you enjoy it man. Take it to the track this spring and let us know how she does!



I have been in stock wrx and from a dig or slow roll the cruze will hang with it. figure the tune is 191 lbs of torque at the wheels which is like 230 at the crank so it making very nice power. an intake, down pipe and exhaust will compliment this tune very well im sure


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm thinking high 15's in the quarter


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ah-h-h-h, but will *Ms. GM Warranty* still love you the _"...morning after..."_ something fails_?_

..._that_ is the question.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I'm thinking high 15's in the quarter



i was running low 15s in my civic si with I/h/e and hondata on street tires. and the cruze right now is faster then that was by far. Im thinking high 14s like a 14.8 really it feels that strong


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...ah-h-h-h, but will *Ms. GM Warranty* still love you the _"...morning after..."_ something fails_?_
> 
> ..._that_ is the question.




I dont see much going wrong. these ecotecs gm builds are built to boost. steel bottoms ends, forged internals. its meant to take boost. and the car was so detuned from factory its not like Im pushing its limits . its pretty much how it should have been from factory. if you never drove one and got in it you wouldnt even know it was retuned its that smooth. whats the worst that could happen a sensor goes bad or the turbo burns out? i drive pretty conservatively so its not like ill be street racing with it. the cobalt guys havent had any issues running more boost on the ss. the 1.4 is just a smaller version of that 2.0 ecotec. plus i have the transparency option and the cable to remove the tune if needs be


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...paraphrasing Ruyard Kipling: _"...you're a more adventuresome man than I, *Gunga* *Din*."_

...I tend to leave such "risky business" transformations until _after_ the 3yr/36,000 mile warranty period..._then_, all bets are *off* (wink,wink)!


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...paraphrasing Ruyard Kipling: _"...you're a more adventuresome man than I, *Gunga* *Din*."_
> 
> ...I tend to leave such "risky business" transformations until _after_ the 3yr/36,000 mile warranty period..._then_, all bets are *off* (wink,wink)!




well this and bolt ons is the most I would do to to a warrantied vehicle. 
I would never crack open the engine or change out cams or anything. I did bolt ons to my si and the dealer never bother me about it. in fact the service manager would compliment me when I brought it in for warranty stuff lol. but I dont think Ill do much more except maybe a intake if they ever make one. 

and isnt the cruze 5 years/100,000?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

2011lt1 said:


> i was running low 15s in my civic si with I/h/e and hondata on street tires. and the cruze right now is faster then that was by far. Im thinking high 14s like a 14.8 really it feels that strong


Your Si was a mid-high 15 second car stock. With full bolt ons and a tune it should have been mid 14s car. It was only 10 less hp in stock form than your retuned Cruze and about 300 pounds less. I think the high TQ output makes the Cruze feel faster than it is. I'm just being honest when I say I'll be surprised if you hit mid-14s. Just 2 cents. The important part is that you enjoy it and are having a blast no one will really know until you get it to the track.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Your Si was a mid-high 15 second car stock. With full bolt ons and a tune it should have been mid 14s car. It was only 10 less hp in stock form than your retuned Cruze and about 300 pounds less. I think the high TQ output makes the Cruze feel faster than it is. I'm just being honest when I say I'll be surprised if you hit mid-14s. Just 2 cents. The important part is that you enjoy it and are having a blast no one will really know until you get it to the track.



yea it was listed at 15.8 and most were running 16 or higher. that car was slow. best i did on street tires and bolt ons was 15.1 . it might be the TQ but ive been playing with cars for like 10 years now, and you are right on paper it seems like the cruze should be slower but it pulls like a raped date with the tune. my si did not bite and pull like this does even with es motor mounts and hondata. could be the butt dyno, or the little ass turbo spools so fast it peaking right off idle. 

but the cruze with the tune is making way more hp then the stock si. all those mods on the si only added to about the same hp as a tuned cruze at the wheels. maybe 150ish with a whole lot less TQ. so even if the cruze is heavier all of the TQ will compensate for its weight and make it a fair if not better sprint down the 1/4 mile. from a dead stop close race. from a roll cruze would crush my old si


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see what it does for ya I'm sure it'll be fun. Maybe you can find a long country road on personally owned private property, that you could do a few rolls with and post some results. =D


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

So what did you request changed on the "sport" mode? Just the shift firmness/quickness? Vince told me that the sport mode had basically stock shift points already, and the "Economy" mode shifted sooner to keep engine rpm down.

I am excited about the economy mode, because my cruise seems to hold gears a little too long when I am trying to baby it and save gas.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bossy70 said:


> I am excited about the economy mode, because my cruise seems to hold gears a little too long when I am trying to baby it and save gas.


Agreed, I use the manual mode and have had better gas mileage. I am now at 36.8 mpg (DIC).


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> Agreed, I use the manual mode and have had better gas mileage. I am now at 36.8 mpg (DIC).


Funny that you mention it, I've notice better fuel economy while driving with the manual mode. Perhaps we're just shifting sooner, keeping the RPM down.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Funny that you mention it, I've notice better fuel economy while driving with the manual mode. Perhaps we're just shifting sooner, keeping the RPM down.


Works for me. Much lower RPM


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...quite awhile back I emailed a message to Vince at *Trifecta* inquiring about an "economy-only" tune and his response was: _"...doable..."_

...however, I have no idea what that might entail (engine, transmission, and/or both).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It would def be the TCM tune, I'm sure he would do something to the ECU as well - perhaps lower the boost? idk


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have emailed Vince about the tune for this car several times now. I am an engineer and love to know all the details! I asked him what the tune actually changes and the difference btween the modes.

From talking with him, the power increase comes from increased boost levels from the turbocharger. No timing changes. And for the baseline comparison (dyno chart), both were ran with premium unleaded for a fair comparison. 

The "economy" shift mode (normal shifter position) actually upshifts to higher gears sooner to keep 
engine RPMs low (and fuel consumption at a minimum). It also doesn't 
downshift as readily and keeps the converter locked more often. 

The "performance" shift mode (bumped over to manual side) is mostly the same as the stock shift mode, except the shift firmness is increased by decreasing shift time.

In either case, TCC slip is reduced by at least 50%, sometimes to zero 
which also improves economy. 

And you can "mix and match" the custom engine and transmission tune, meaning you can just update the tranny tune and keep the stock engine tune so that you can run 87 octane with the "economy" and "performance" tranny modes.

With all that said, I just ordered a my Trifecta Tune last night.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bossy70 said:


> I have emailed Vince about the tune for this car several times now. I am an engineer and love to know all the details! I asked him what the tune actually changes and the difference btween the modes.
> 
> From talking with him, the power increase comes from increased boost levels from the turbocharger. No timing changes. And for the baseline comparison (dyno chart), both were ran with premium unleaded for a fair comparison.
> 
> ...


Did you go with the ECM and TCM tune, or just the TCM?

Side note, we need some vids of the Cruze with the Trifecta tune.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Did you go with the ECM and TCM tune, or just the TCM?
> 
> Side note, we need some vids of the Cruze with the Trifecta tune.


 
I went with both. I am not sure if he offers just one or the other, but I wanted both.

I am halfway planning on getting a video to compare before and after. Maybe a speedometer side by side comparison or something.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bossy70 said:


> I went with both. I am not sure if he offers just one or the other, but I wanted both.
> 
> I am halfway planning on getting a video to compare before and after. Maybe a speedometer *side by side comparison* or something.


...excellent, but be careful when you drive & video record at the same time, ala': _"...professional driver on closed track..."  _


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Or make sure it says filmed in Mexico


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I emailed them just now, after reading everything here im more confused then ever and gonna get an email to see what are my options and the exact pricing.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bossy70 said:


> So what did you request changed on the "sport" mode? Just the shift firmness/quickness? Vince told me that the sport mode had basically stock shift points already, and the "Economy" mode shifted sooner to keep engine rpm down.
> 
> I am excited about the economy mode, because my cruise seems to hold gears a little too long when I am trying to baby it and save gas.




yea I did not like the really firm shifts. the regular stock mood will hold the gear right to 5500 rpm when you get into it with smoother shifts. 

I actually just loaded the stock tcm file for fun to see what happens. 2 days now and im averaging like 28.5-29 mpgs with all city driving. so after some highway drives if I stay at 30 mpgs I might leave it for 2 reasons. 

1. I cant break 31 mpgs on the highway even in manual mood because i don't drive slow enough. 

2. the responsiveness of the eco mood is kinda aggravating because I live in the suburbs of philly where during rush hour its eff you get outta my way driving and I need it to be responsive. 


either way you will love the tune and and vinces customer services is the best i have ever experienced


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here in Wisconsin we have 87 oct, 89oct, and 91 oct at gas stations. Alot of these tunes say use premium(91 in WI). Would 89 octane be still good to run with these tunes? I understand the gains wouldnt be as much, but would running 89 oct with the tune harm anything? Here 87 octane and 89 octane cost the same where as 91 is quite abit more.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

D29 said:


> Here in Wisconsin we have 87 oct, 89oct, and 91 oct at gas stations. Alot of these tunes say use premium(91 in WI). Would 89 octane be still good to run with these tunes? I understand the gains wouldnt be as much, but would running 89 oct with the tune harm anything? Here 87 octane and 89 octane cost the same where as 91 is quite abit more.


If you want most out of your tune. you want to run 91 while the price at the pump maybe a great difference. In most places on your 13 gallon tank it would only cost you an extra $3-$4 more on a whole tank between 87-91


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how can i order the transparency option ? ordering the trifecta tune off Vince real soon!
thanks for your time!



2011lt1 said:


> I dont see much going wrong. these ecotecs gm builds are built to boost. steel bottoms ends, forged internals. its meant to take boost. and the car was so detuned from factory its not like Im pushing its limits . its pretty much how it should have been from factory. if you never drove one and got in it you wouldnt even know it was retuned its that smooth. whats the worst that could happen a sensor goes bad or the turbo burns out? i drive pretty conservatively so its not like ill be street racing with it. the cobalt guys havent had any issues running more boost on the ss. the 1.4 is just a smaller version of that 2.0 ecotec. plus i have the transparency option and the cable to remove the tune if needs be


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> how can i order the transparency option ? ordering the trifecta tune off Vince real soon!
> thanks for your time!


transparency comes with the tune... It is an option that you can select when flashing the tune.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

slecyk said:


> transparency comes with the tune... It is an option that you can select when flashing the tune.


Not positive he wanted that posted just yet, I think it was an internal thing until it's actually released


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Not positive he wanted that posted just yet, I think it was an internal thing until it's actually released


Transparency or the other part? They mention the transparency on their website but if it is the other part you are referring to I edited it out just in case. Either way, I figure it can only help him out not hurt him...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

slecyk said:


> Transparency or the other part? They mention the transparency on their website but if it is the other part you are referring to I edited it out just in case. Either way, I figure it can only help him out not hurt him...


I meant the other part, but like 10 other people just posted it today soooo I guess it doesn't matter at this point


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Just ordered!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

4L4N said:


> Just ordered!


Nice man! Let me know if you have any questions with it


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

*Tune or Octane?*



Gdubs said:


> If you want most out of your tune. you want to run 91 while the price at the pump maybe a great difference. In most places on your 13 gallon tank it would only cost you an extra $3-$4 more on a whole tank between 87-91


Is there evidence that there is a HP or torque increase just by shifting to high octane (premium gasoline)? Does the motor have a automatic knock sensor timing adjustment that may change when using different grades of gas? I could swear the car runs "snappier" on high octane for me. I have about 3200 miles on my eco 6 spd mt; and don't want to void the warrantee with a tune so was hoping I wasn't imagining things...

thanks

George


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

GeoinMillbrook said:


> Is there evidence that there is a HP or torque increase just by shifting to high octane (premium gasoline)? Does the motor have a automatic knock sensor timing adjustment that may change when using different grades of gas? I could swear the car runs "snappier" on high octane for me. I have about 3200 miles on my eco 6 spd mt; and don't want to void the warrantee with a tune so was hoping I wasn't imagining things...
> 
> thanks
> 
> George


From my discussions with Vince (Trifecta) I have learned a little about how this car reacts to this. When you fill up the fuel tank (the fuel level is monitored by the ECM), the ECM will reset its "octane bias" towards the "high octane timing table". As you drive the car, if knock is detected, depending on the circumstances under which it is detected, the intensity, and the duration of it, the ECM will start adjusting its "octane bias" towards the "low octane timing table". In this way it can "self-tune" based on the octane of fuel in the vehicle.

Vince did do some logging with it on 87. With 87 octane, the ECM was already fully biased towards the "low octane" timing table AND showing some additional knock on the stock boost level and 87 octane fuel.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bossy70 said:


> From my discussions with Vince (Trifecta) I have learned a little about how this car reacts to this. When you fill up the fuel tank (the fuel level is monitored by the ECM), the ECM will reset its "octane bias" towards the "high octane timing table". As you drive the car, if knock is detected, depending on the circumstances under which it is detected, the intensity, and the duration of it, the ECM will start adjusting its "octane bias" towards the "low octane timing table". In this way it can "self-tune" based on the octane of fuel in the vehicle.
> 
> Vince did do some logging with it on 87. With 87 octane, the ECM was already fully biased towards the "low octane" timing table AND
> showing some additional knock on the stock boost level and 87 octane fuel.


So to add to both of these posts (fantasic recap btw Boss)... is that you should not be running 87 in the 1.4l unless you're ok with putting the life of your engine in the hands of a tiny sensor and you're ok with not having the maximum potential of power/torque.

89 ran a lot smoother for me, and it's what I ran for most of the car's life pre-tune. I never tried anything higher but 89 seemed to resolved most of the problems I had with the stock tune.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I really would love if someone had a comparison between 89 and 91/93 in the Cruze. The manual says "87 or higher", which is too vague. How much higher? It wouldn't shock me if the high octane table was setup for premium. Mid-grade isn't exactly a common fuel for most passenger cars, as far as I know. Although, mid-grade wouldn't shock me either. Higher octane without the stigma of having to run premium.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

My trifecta just shipped!
Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

donmagicjuan said:


> My trifecta just shipped!
> Can't wait to see the difference.


The update was pushed out a week or so, so enjoy the reflash now and once you get used to it, the update should be huge


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> So to add to both of these posts (fantasic recap btw Boss)... is that you should not be running 87 in the 1.4l unless you're ok with putting the life of your engine in the hands of a tiny sensor and you're ok with not having the maximum potential of power/torque.
> 
> 89 ran a lot smoother for me, and it's what I ran for most of the car's life pre-tune. I never tried anything higher but 89 seemed to resolved most of the problems I had with the stock tune.


 
I am curious about this, I think I will try 91 on my stock tune before i upgrade.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> The update was pushed out a week or so, so enjoy the reflash now and once you get used to it, the update should be huge



from what Vince says it will be pretty good. Im excited. Shawn check out my post in your trifecta tune thread about the air box.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Excuse me if this was mentioned earlier. 

How are you guys getting the updates? Will the equipment be sent out again, or did you guys buy something for your own use?


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I am curious about this, I think I will try 91 on my stock tune before i upgrade.


I am running 91 now and it seems to make a difference for me that I can feel in the seat of my pants 
Smoother power band, less lag, more torque, snappier acceleration. For those getting a tune I wonder how much of their improvement is from the tune and how much is from the required bump in octane to run with it. Or are all the dyno tests done pre/post using same octane fuel? 

Geo


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe the stock dyno from Trifecta was done with 87 however I ran 89 in mine for a couple months before the tune and still saw huge gains


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

oshia86 said:


> Excuse me if this was mentioned earlier.
> 
> How are you guys getting the updates? Will the equipment be sent out again, or did you guys buy something for your own use?


I live near a vendor who owns a cable. You can always re-rent the GT Tuner or purchase the cable yourself though (or find a local tuner).

Free updates if you own the cable or know someone who does, otherwise you have to rent the handheld tuner each time (updates will get slightly more rare once Vince has the tune perfected)


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Installed it last night. 
Runs great!
Only issue is my engine light is staying on. 
It didn't do that initially I drove to work and it wasn't on.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

donmagicjuan said:


> Installed it last night.
> Runs great!
> Only issue is my engine light is staying on.
> It didn't do that initially I drove to work and it wasn't on.


 Hmmm, that's not good, I hope you can fix it. And I just decided to buy it. Please keep us updated.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

donmagicjuan said:


> Installed it last night.
> Runs great!
> Only issue is my engine light is staying on.
> It didn't do that initially I drove to work and it wasn't on.


Please call vince immediately. Did you do the data logging and send to him for review? If you run into any issues this weekend, please flash back as I believe he's out of the office and may have limited access to phones.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Please call vince immediately. Did you do the data logging and send to him for review? If you run into any issues this weekend, please flash back as I believe he's out of the office and may have limited access to phones.


 I talked with Vince few times this week regarding the tuning. He told me he will be back after 19th. Don't go o the dealer even after flash back you still have the check engine on. Like _shawn_ advised, first talk with Vince!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Try using a Scangauge2 and try re-setting your check engine light. This might fix your issue but whatever you do, as CRUISE-CRUZE stated earlier, *dont go to your dealer! *




donmagicjuan said:


> Installed it last night.
> Runs great!
> Only issue is my engine light is staying on.
> It didn't do that initially I drove to work and it wasn't on.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I def won't take it to the dealership. I'll talk to vince as soon as he's back. It did cross my mind to flash it back so I might do that.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

donmagicjuan said:


> Yeah I def won't take it to the dealership. I'll talk to vince as soon as he's back. It did cross my mind to flash it back so I might do that.


It may have just errored some during the write, you can try re-flashing in the mean time. If you still have a CEL, go back to stock for now - I haven't seen that until now.


----------



## Bossy70 (Feb 25, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I believe the stock dyno from Trifecta was done with 87 however I ran 89 in mine for a couple months before the tune and still saw huge gains


I asked Vince before I made my purhcase, he said the stock tune dyno comparison was done on premium.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

I checked the error code using ezflash and it's code p0171 system too lean bank. 
I just re flashed it back to stock until Vince comes back.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah thats your safest bet, I will be ordering my TrifectaTune in about 3 weeks, You think the tune will have the latest updates so I dont have to rent the GTTUNER again?? Thanks,


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah thats your safest bet, I will be ordering my TrifectaTune in about 3 weeks, You think the tune will have the latest updates so I dont have to rent the GTTUNER again?? Thanks,


Im sure it will. 
I've never heard of anybody having any issues with it. I actually bought the cable from them so I could flash it back whenever I have to and so I could install new updates being that it's a brand new car.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

I installed the Trifecta tune over the weekend. 

The biggest difference that I noticed was a much wider power band. The stock tune has incredible low range power but as everyone knows the power is pretty week once you get into the higher rpms.

The tricecta tune seems to take that lower rpm power and torque and stretch it into higher rpms. 

Granted the car is by no means a rocket, the trifecta was definitely worth it. 

Also, no CEL on my car, everything is running fine. 

I just wonder what this car could do with a larger turbo. I used to build DSM's with the 2.0ltr turbo. I ended up beefing up the internals and running a 60 trim t3-t4 on it, produces 438 awhp at 26 psi. 

Now a turbo that size I think would be too large for a 1.4 ltr but I wonder what a turbo like a 16g, 20g, or t-2 type turbo would make. **** I bet you could hit high 200 hp with a 16g and have great drive ability.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

4L4N said:


> I installed the Trifecta tune over the weekend.
> 
> The biggest difference that I noticed was a much wider power band. The stock tune has incredible low range power but as everyone knows the power is pretty week once you get into the higher rpms.
> 
> ...


 
You'd far exceed the transmission capacity I think... (wont know for sure until someone blows it up)


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> You'd far exceed the transmission capacity I think... (wont know for sure until someone blows it up)


True. So who's going to be the guinea pig? 

But really, a 16g really isn't that powerful of a turbo, and with it being FWD, I imagine the tires would break loose before the trans. 

Maybe upgrading the synchro's would all that needs to be done if anything.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

perfectly said. For me im happy with the TrifectaTune. 
I bought the Cruze to enjoy its smoothness and driveability, NOT for speeding or racing. Yes the Cruze has many possibilities, but at the end of the day you have to think *why* you really bought the car .IMO. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS




4L4N said:


> True. So who's going to be the guinea pig?
> 
> But really, a 16g really isn't that powerful of a turbo, and with it being FWD, I imagine the tires would break loose before the trans.
> 
> Maybe upgrading the synchro's would all that needs to be done if anything.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

You are a wise man! I love my 40 mpg's combined. 




CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> perfectly said. For me im happy with the TrifectaTune.
> I bought the Cruze to enjoy its smoothness and driveability, NOT for speeding or racing. Yes the Cruze has many possibilities, but at the end of the day you have to think *why* you really bought the car .IMO.
> 
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

Will this void the warranty?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha thank you sir,
All im planning to do is some aftermarket rims, maybe tints, headlight eyelids ( or any nice looking aftermarket headlights) and maybe maybe a lowering kit. 
I love the design and features of my Cruze, I wouldnt change a thing! 

CHEVYCRUZE RS





4L4N said:


> You are a wise man! I love my 40 mpg's combined.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

donmagicjuan said:


> I checked the error code using ezflash and it's code p0171 system too lean bank.
> I just re flashed it back to stock until Vince comes back.


Hello, any update?
I'm looking for Trifecta too....


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

FWIW I owned a 99 corvette that a did a lot of work to so I am not knew to the mods game. I know of a few cases where GM tried to refuse warranty work but lost out. Bottom line is they (GM) still have to PROVE the mods caused the failure directly for it to void the warranty.


----------

